
Update Windows 10 Immediately to stay safe against two critical vulnerabilities - aspen97
https://www.ciol.com/update-windows-10-immediately-stay-safe-two-critical-vulnerabilities/
======
DrScump
Articles on this site appear to be uncredited copies of other content.

This one is essentially the same as this Fortune article:

[https://fortune.com/2019/08/15/windows-10-update-
microsoft-v...](https://fortune.com/2019/08/15/windows-10-update-microsoft-
vulnerabilities/)

